# Can this dose of iron be correct??



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
I'm 18 weeks pregnant with twins, and following a haemoglobin blood test result of 10.3, I've been prescribed iron. I'm just concerned about whether I've been prescribed the right dose. I'm taking Fersamal (ferrous fumarate) 210mg three times a day, which does seem awfully high. The leaflet on the pot says the usual dose is one or maybe two tablets per day, and my ancient copy of the BNF recommends something similar, I think. Has there been a mistake?? I've been taking the high dose for about 6 weeks now, so is there any chance I could have damaged my babies? If so, how? I know I should have queried this earlier, but I've been feeling like such a zombie, I haven't got round to it!

Thanks and best wishes,
Aenor x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Aenor,

Congrats on your pregnancy  Sorry to hear about the tiredness, it will hopefully improove once your iron levels come back up. Don't worry you are on the right dose for treatment. The usual treatment dose is one capsule three times a day, until levels are back at normal and this is then continued up to 3 months to make sure that the body iron stores are fully stocked again, after this the dose can be reduced to a maintenence dose of one or two per day if still required.
Try not to worry about things you don't need to  Panic not, the babies will be fine   
Maz x


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you Maz! It's so easy to get neurotic about things in pregnancy! Apologies for the slow reply but I've been away.
Best wishes,
Aenor x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No worries  Hope you had a nice time away and aren't feeling too tired

Best wishes for the rest of your pregnancy (almost half way there!)
Maz x


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks


----------

